# When did B-Stay first appear?



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey, all! 

My question is about the rear ends of the C40 and CT-1. When did the B-Stay happen in these frames? How much of a difference did the B-Stay make in rear end stiffness? Does this make the bike more solid and stable? Do you generally prefer B-Stay to pre-B-Stay bikes?

Grazie!
'Phile


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*c40 BStay in 2000*

I believe that the CT1 got the BStay in 2001 or 2002.

Colnago claims that the design resulted in additional stiffness. I'm sure that some posters have ridden/owned both and have an opinion. I own a BStay C40 and have not ridden the previous models.

Also, my understanding was that it resulted in a simplified manufacturing process enabling the company to make one rear fork (BStay) for all sizes, only having to trim to uni-tube at the top for the different frames sizes.



Italophile said:


> Hey, all!
> 
> My question is about the rear ends of the C40 and CT-1. When did the B-Stay happen in these frames? How much of a difference did the B-Stay make in rear end stiffness? Does this make the bike more solid and stable? Do you generally prefer B-Stay to pre-B-Stay bikes?
> 
> ...


----------

